# Java Neuling ! Bittet um Mithilfe



## Totti-1987 (14. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Beim kompilieren des folgenden Progrämmchen, 


```
public class Kreisberechnung2 
{
  public static void main(String[] args) 
  {
    double radius, umfang, inhalt;
    radius = Double.parseDouble(args[0]);
    umfang = 2.0 * 3.1415926 * radius;
    inhalt = 3.1415926 * radius * radius;
    System.out.print("Umfang: ");
    System.out.println(umfang);
    System.out.print("Flaeche: ");
    System.out.println(inhalt);
  }
}
```

erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
	at Kreisberechnung2.main(Kreisberechnung2.java:8)

Vielen Dank!

Mit freundlichen Gruß 

Totti


----------



## JCODA (15. Jul 2014)

Du meinst vermutlich beim Ausführen bekommst Du diese Meldung. 

Du verwendest args[0], also musst Du Deinem Programm beim Start einen Parameter mitgeben, falls Du mit der Konsole diese Klasse ausführst, sieht das so aus: 


```
java Kreisberechnung2 100
```

dann würde in args[0] die "100" stehen.


----------

